# Western pleasure bred mare x cutting bred stallion



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I think it’s a good idea. General was a halter to a cutter. He was a bit big, and he did end up with ringbone because he had tiny feet. He was a danged good horse though. He probably was the best bridle horse I’ll ever make. He was just a tiny bit slow cutting, but he tried hard and was very correct. He could show good if a cow wasn’t coming down his throat. He just was so big bodied to be quite quick enough.

He had a great reining pattern. Slow spins for the same reason. He was very trainable and never seemed to plateau. It would have been a good cross minus the tiny feet.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I do it the opposite way a lot. My stallion is actually halter bred, Skipper W & Impressive, and reasonably athletic. I have a Shining Spark mare, reining, and I had a cutting bred mare who was by Listolena. She was too lazy to cut, her favorite command was WHOA, she'd drop that hind end and stop on a dime and give 9.5 cents change. She could also cut if you got her going just right, but she just wasn't motivated to do it. Made amazing foals for me though!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Mine was actually that way too @Dreamcatcher Arabians , I just said it wrong. The stud was a Jackie Bee, and the mare was the cutter.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

what does the mare look like? I only see the pic of the stud. I realize you stated by pedigree alone, but a horse can have great paper but have a lot of faults that pass to the foal


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Personally, I would not do it. The reason is no one can guarantee a horse will be with them forever. Oh we'd all like to think so, but life happens. By crossing a straight pleasure bred mare on to a straight cutting bred stallion, if that resulting foal does end up on the market, the pleasure people are not going to want it, and neither are the cutting people. So where's it going to land? 
Breed for something that there is a market for. And don't use that age old, worn out, reason of "I'm breeding for an all arounder". 
Sorry to be a downer, but you need to hear all sides.


----------

